# more baby pics of my new silkie



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all I wanted to share with you some new pics of my baby. She's 2 and half months old. Her name is penny. I trimmed her crest so she could see.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was going to suggest doing something about the crest since you've mentioned she's so skittish. Being able to see better should help her assimilate much quicker. Some use plain gelatin in the crest to hold it back and that way they can avoid trimming.

What do you think of her feet? 

If you can get it a good side picture with her standing relaxed would be nice.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Her feet are beautiful as far as I have seen. I'll try and get that pic.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here is one of her looking down and relaxed


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's a couple more


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

She's not yet three months old so she's got a lot of growing to do yet. It did help a lot to trim her crest! Thank you for that suggestion. She's getting better about being picked up And held. She's feeling more comfortable.


----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

She looks very cute.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's already got nice tight wings. 

As she matures and filled out more look for that heart shape formed by her body and tail. I personally do not like the look of head touching the tail but having space in between the two.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Thank you!! Yes! I am excited to see how she matures. she's a sweetheart alright and has a sweet little face. Since I trimmed her crest I can better see her little face. She is much happier being able to see where she's going. I don't like them not to be able to see. I usually trim all my silkies crests just around the eye area so they see better. I noticed her ears are a LOT deeper color than my other silkies. She's got bright turquoise ears!


----------



## SilkieBoy (May 4, 2013)

what a cutie!!!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

She's beautiful!! I love silkies


----------

